# Raisins galore!



## PrincessinAK (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi all! I have a TON of raisins and no ideas as to what to do with them. Any suggestions? Oatmeal cookies is out since dh hates oatmeal.

Thanks!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 4, 2006)

Check this out!! Maybe you can get some ideas from this page.


----------



## marmar (Feb 4, 2006)

Putting them in muffins, breads, and granola, but since granola is basically oatmeal, that's probably not an option.

They're also good in salads, and cooked into rice. Really yummy with rice. I'm trying to remember how I usually have it, its raisins and something else that's red and sour (zeresht).I'm pretty sure they're called currants.


----------



## Constance (Feb 4, 2006)

I detest oatmeal too, but I like oatmeal cookies. 
I like raisins in pumpkin, zucchini and other breads, spice cakes, raisin nut cookies, bread pudding, and with fried apples. My grandma used to make raisin pie, and a rolled cookie with a raisin filling. Or how about some homemade cinnamon rolls with raisins?


----------



## amber (Feb 4, 2006)

This might sound odd, but raisins are really good in meatballs and cooked in pasta sauce, served with your favorite pasta.  Raisins are also good in brownies.


----------



## licia (Feb 4, 2006)

They are good in fruit salads and as a snack with nuts of every description.


----------



## Dina (Feb 4, 2006)

Try this http://homecooking.about.com/library/archive/blraisin.htm


----------



## kadesma (Feb 4, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> This might sound odd, but raisins are really good in meatballs and cooked in pasta sauce, served with your favorite pasta. Raisins are also good in brownies.


Hi Amber,
raisins in meatballs doesn't sound odd to me. I do it often and sometimes if I can't make my own pasta sauce, I'll use one of the frozen ones from the grocery store and add raisins to it.. I also love them sprinkled over a tossed  salad and in chicken salad too.

kadesma


----------



## PrincessinAK (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow! With all these great ideas I'll be out of raisins in no time at all! Thanks everyone!


----------



## mish (Feb 4, 2006)

*This is a Carrot Raisin Salad I like:*

*3 cups of shredded carrots*
*One 17 ounce can of apricot halves, drained and chopped (or pineapple chunks, drained)*
*1/2 cup of sliced celery*
*1 cup of raisins*
*1/4 cup of chopped walnuts, toasted*
*1/2 cup of salad dressing or mayonnaise *

*Combine all of the ingredients, tossing well. Cover and refrigerate before serving.*

*I combine raisins with ground beef & cinnamin in pastitsio.*

*Other ideas:*

*Add to pancake mix (w walnuts or bananas)*

*Over French Toast/Waffles with maple syrup*

*Sprinkled over vanilla ice cream or a banana split*

*In a tuna/chicken or Waldorf Salad*

*A snack or side with a sammich*

*GORP - Trailmix*

*Sprinkled over cereal - hot or cold*

*Carrot/Raisin pancakes with applesauce*

*Chocolate covered raisins *

*Stir them into yogrt with cinnamin and chopped apples.*


----------



## fireweaver (Feb 4, 2006)

raisins go great with pork (tho i much prefer gold raisins to the regular sort of black ones), so try out either of these:

take a thick-cut boneless pork chop and slice a "pocket" by working with the knife parallel to the the cutting board the chop is lying on, such that you end up with something like a pita-pocket (as in, don't slice the chop completely in half).  make a stuffing out of raisins, crushed nuts, herbs, +/- bread crumbs, whatever you like, to fill your pocket up with.  quick-sear the outsides of the chops and then finish cooking slowly on low heat.

alternately, use boneless chops of whatever thickness you prefer most, and lightly sprinkle ginger, clove, cinnamon, and nutmeg on them.  heat up your pan, add a little butter, toss chops in spice-side down, spice the up-side of the chops in the same way, then flip such that you've quick-seared the outside of the pork.  toss in a generous handful of raisins, +/- nuts, drizzle honey over the chops, turn down to low heat, cover the pan and slow-cook until done.  flip once or twice through cooking time of maybe 10min depending on thickness of chops.  

serve with long-grain/wild rice, which you can toss a handful of raisins in while cooking that as well.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 5, 2006)

There is a ton of recipes at the California raisin website. The category I linked you to was for Breads, but there are plenty of other categories too. 

California Raisin Recipes

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...lifornia+raisins&hl=en&lr=&oi=imagesr&start=1


----------



## jkath (Feb 5, 2006)

I didn't see the sites, so my idea may already be there, but you can soak them in alcohol (rum!!!) till they get overly plump, and then incorporate them into home made bread pudding with a vanilla sauce on top. Truly marvelous!


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 5, 2006)

jkath, that reminds me of the recipe that kansasgirl posted for rum raisin muffins.

Rum Raisin Muffins

1 c Raisins 
1 c Dark rum 
2 c Flour 
1/2 c Sugar 
1 1/2 ts Baking powder 
1/2 ts Baking soda 
1/4 ts Salt 
1/4 ts Nutmeg 
3/4 Stick butter 
1 c Sour cream 
1 Egg 
3/4 ts Vanilla 

Preheat oven to 375F
1.Soak raisins in rum overnight. Drain and reserve rum. 
2.Mix dry ingredients in a large bowl. Cut in butter until coarse meal. Mix in raisins. 
3.Whisk sour cream egg, vanilla and 1/4 c rum until smooth. Make a well in dry ingredients and pour in wet mixture. Mix until just combined.
4.Fill muffin tins 3/4 full and bake until browned on top, about 20 minutes. Remove from tins and cool on a wire rack


----------



## jkath (Feb 5, 2006)

oh yum!!!!!!!


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/moroccan-braised-beef-5806.html?highlight=moroccan+beef


----------

